# Modified Pen Photo using Super Photo App



## FourOaksCrafts (Dec 26, 2015)

Some of you guys have probably heard of the Super Photo app. A friend of mine told me about this free app, and I thought I would experiment with one of my antler pen photos. I chose the "painting" selection and the program generated a cool looking picture I think.


----------



## Mortalis (Dec 26, 2015)

You should post the before and after.
The after does look cool but did the program add all the detail to the weaving or did it enhance what was there originally?


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Dec 31, 2015)

Mortalis said:


> You should post the before and after.
> The after does look cool but did the program add all the detail to the weaving or did it enhance what was there originally?



Here is the original photo. The photo app rendered the picture in one click. I didn't make any modifications to the picture.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 1, 2016)

That app produces a cool effect. I am interested enough to try it. Thanks for posting.


----------

